# a surpassing fine new banner



## dave hyena (Feb 28, 2007)

http://www.furaffinity.net/styles/default/images//header.jpg

:O

wonderful staining on the paper with the goodness of real pigment. I esp. like the buildings.
Truly, watercolors are the most imperial of all mediums.

It was done under the name of:

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/blotch

methinks.


----------



## Nightingalle (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh my, that's amazing :O  Yay March. n_n

EDIT:  XD I can only hope that the icon for Fender is changed soon, instead of in the middle of the month like the Valentine's one was @_O


----------



## Arshes Nei (Feb 28, 2007)

I noticed FA's fav.ico seems to ahve disappeared by the way.

This new banner is very nice, it treats the text very well for a change.


----------



## shy_matsi (Mar 1, 2007)

WOW I really like the art on the header this month!


----------



## yak (Mar 1, 2007)

Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> I noticed FA's fav.ico seems to ahve disappeared by the way.


favicon.ico is still there, in the root folder - but i'm not positive it's being included in the <head> of every section on FA.



			
				kuronekotenshi said:
			
		

> Oh my, that's amazing :O  Yay March. n_n
> 
> EDIT:  XD I can only hope that the icon for Fender is changed soon, instead of in the middle of the month like the Valentine's one was @_O


Point taken.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Mar 1, 2007)

yak said:
			
		

> Arshes Nei said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, I think this is a nice new bug from Firefox since the upgrade, I noticed a few other sites are missing a favicon.ico

It would be cute to do one for the forum, maybe make the Icon blue, but in reverse direction than the FA's mainsite which uses a black one.


----------



## Nightingalle (Mar 1, 2007)

yak said:
			
		

> kuronekotenshi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



^_^;  It really got to me last month when it was STILL Christmas icon in the middle of February


----------



## Ahkahna (Mar 1, 2007)

Definitely blotch work :3

Their style vaguely reminds me of the BlackSad comics which I adore :3


----------



## Bokracroc (Mar 2, 2007)

DISAPPOINTED BY THE LACK OF PUNCHING


----------



## soundhound (Mar 2, 2007)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> DISAPPOINTED BY THE LACK OF PUNCHING


r u gonna punch fender


----------



## yak (Mar 2, 2007)

Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> It would be cute to do one for the forum, maybe make the Icon blue, but in reverse direction than the FA's mainsite which uses a black one.



Another good point.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Mar 2, 2007)

soundhound said:
			
		

> Bokracroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Someone should make the April Banner one with Fender being one of those rocking inflatable mannikins that roll right back up when you punch them.


----------



## DarkMeW (Mar 2, 2007)

A fine artistic and well crafted banner for the FA main page............... I won't last long.


----------



## wut (Mar 2, 2007)

This is the first banner I actually quite like.

Well done.


----------



## Xax (Mar 2, 2007)

I will join in the adulation of the new banner.

It is pretty rockin'! Also, of course the first thing I noticed was the city in the background. mmm.


----------



## Touch My Badger (Mar 4, 2007)

By far the best icon in months.


----------



## imnohbody (Mar 4, 2007)

Is it just me, or is the banner on the main page still showing the V-day image? When I go into the new messages section or browsing submissions it has the spring banner, but not when going to the root directory. I've forced a complete reload of the page, so I know it's not just a cache issue.


----------



## yak (Mar 4, 2007)

Believe it or not, it's a cache issue.


----------



## imnohbody (Mar 4, 2007)

Hmm. I went and totally emptied the cache, via the options menu, and it's still loading the V-day banner, and now seems to be doing it when using the Browse function, too, even though at the time of my last post it was showing the spring banner.

(I'm browsing with Firefox 2.0, BTW, in case that's an issue.)


----------



## Lobo Roo (Mar 4, 2007)

Just poking my muzzle in to say I love this months banner! It makes me want coffee.  And a bird.


----------



## Dereck Dingo (Mar 4, 2007)

Actually, there has yet to be a banner that I don't like. This one included.


----------



## hyd (Mar 4, 2007)

Very very nice banner. =) Props to the artist~ <333


----------



## Rhainor (Mar 5, 2007)

imnohbody said:
			
		

> Hmm. I went and totally emptied the cache, via the options menu, and it's still loading the V-day banner, and now seems to be doing it when using the Browse function, too, even though at the time of my last post it was showing the spring banner.
> 
> (I'm browsing with Firefox 2.0, BTW, in case that's an issue.)



Go to the page in question, hold CTRL, and push F5.  If that doesn't clear it up, I'm not sure what will.


----------



## imnohbody (Mar 5, 2007)

Rhainor said:
			
		

> Go to the page in question, hold CTRL, and push F5.  If that doesn't clear it up, I'm not sure what will.



Holding down shift while clicking the reload button does the same thing. Either way doesn't change the results; I still see the V-day banner in some places, and the spring banner in others.


----------



## uncia2000 (Mar 5, 2007)

And Tools > Clear Private Data is no better, either?
_*claws crossed*_

(Just using boring ol' FF 1.5.0.10 here and no problems with seeing the new banner and avvie since those were uploaded).


----------



## imnohbody (Mar 5, 2007)

Nope, clearing the cache via the private data nuker didn't change it, either.


----------



## Rhainor (Mar 5, 2007)

I'm using Firefox 2.0.0.2, and I didn't have any problem.  I pulled up FA one day, and it grabbed the new banner all on its own.  I dunno what the problem is for you, imnohbody.


----------



## cesarin (Mar 6, 2007)

imnohbody said:
			
		

> Hmm. I went and totally emptied the cache, via the options menu, and it's still loading the V-day banner, and now seems to be doing it when using the Browse function, too, even though at the time of my last post it was showing the spring banner.
> 
> (I'm browsing with Firefox 2.0, BTW, in case that's an issue.)



you could be one very unlucky victim of cablemodem cache?
its well know that some cable modem companies have huge servers that cache to lower the bandwith in their border routers. and save money


----------



## imnohbody (Mar 6, 2007)

Seeing as how I'm on ADSL, I suspect that, whatever the problem, cable ISP caching isn't it. 

(BellSouth.net be proactive about something potentially useful like pre-caching? You're joking, right?  )


----------



## m2pt5 (Mar 20, 2007)

The header banner on the 'default_old' template is still the February banner. Since setting your template to the old one seems to use that one on some pages but not others, I'm getting the March banner on the homepage and my messages page, but I'm getting the Feb banner on user pages and submission pages.


----------



## BijouxDeFoxxe (Mar 20, 2007)

m2pt5 said:
			
		

> The header banner on the 'default_old' template is still the February banner. Since setting your template to the old one seems to use that one on some pages but not others, I'm getting the March banner on the homepage and my messages page, but I'm getting the Feb banner on user pages and submission pages.



That happens to me sometimes.  I just hit Ctrl F5 and it refresshes it completly.


----------



## m2pt5 (Mar 20, 2007)

I tried that and I'm still getting the Feb banner.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Mar 20, 2007)

I believe they stopped working on the old default template, sorry.


----------



## yak (Mar 20, 2007)

m2pt5 said:
			
		

> The header banner on the 'default_old' template is still the February banner. Since setting your template to the old one seems to use that one on some pages but not others, I'm getting the March banner on the homepage and my messages page, but I'm getting the Feb banner on user pages and submission pages.



"default_old" template is no longer supported, neither with code nor UI updates.


----------



## m2pt5 (Mar 20, 2007)

Then _why_ is it still available?

Also: In the default template, is there a way to move the nav links from the left side to somewhere (_anywhere_) else? Having them there shoves everything else to the right and wastes that column of space from the bottom of the donate button on down.


----------



## imnohbody (Mar 20, 2007)

yak said:
			
		

> "default_old" template is no longer supported, neither with code nor UI updates.



This possibly explains the reason for the banner problem I mentioned, up-thread. I've been using default_old because the current default is less than optimal, with that huge gap (especially if you browse 64/page like I do, to save time by not clicking through smaller pages) to the left caused by the user option menubar.


----------



## yak (Mar 21, 2007)

m2pt5 said:
			
		

> Then _why_ is it still available?


We'll remove it when we'll have something to put in it's place.



			
				m2pt5 said:
			
		

> Also: In the default template, is there a way to move the nav links from the left side to somewhere (_anywhere_) else? Having them there shoves everything else to the right and wastes that column of space from the bottom of the donate button on down.





			
				imnohbody said:
			
		

> This possibly explains the reason for the banner problem I mentioned, up-thread. I've been using default_old because the current default is less than optimal, with that huge gap (especially if you browse 64/page like I do, to save time by not clicking through smaller pages) to the left caused by the user option menubar.



We'll think about it. I'm all for moving the navigation box myself.


----------

